# technically solid or colored? (pic heavy)



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

hey guys! So I've always wondered about whether my miniature Sour would be registered as a solid or a colored horse. She's chestnut, but has a sort of mealy grey muzzle, lighter legs, and three dime sized white circles on her back right where a dorsal stripe would be. Her dam was a pinto, and her father is brown. Her mane is a few shades lighter than her coat like a true chestnut, but her tail is mostly a dark brown, with some grey, black, and flaxen mixed in. Here are a few pictures. Sorry they arent very good.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

In the Uk not she wouldnt. as there isnt enought white.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

They are big enough for her to be considered coloured. However, being along her spine like that, with no other while present, I would wonder if they weren't from old injuries to be honest. How long have you had her?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I saw her about ten minutes after being born, and they were present at that time, so I'm not sure about it being from injuries. It is strange though, that they're along her spine. I was actually really suprised to find them.

She has one quarter sized spot on the inside of her left leg, also. I'm not sure if that makes a difference. It dissapears when she has her winter coat- just because of all of the fuzz.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

If they were present at birth, then she is coloured


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I've never heard of such a thing, but at the same time, I'd suspect they were from injuries or malformations in utero.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

hmmm. Do you think a chiropractor could tell me if she has anything wrong with her spine in those areas? She never appears to be in pain or stiff from it, but she does crowhop fairly often when she's cantering on a lunge line. Maybe I ought to look into that.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I honestly have no idea. I've just never seen white marks there that weren't caused by scarring of some form or another.


----------



## jyuukai (Apr 19, 2011)

The greying around her muzzle is just mealing, and doesn't make her colored  The spots on her back, I would suspect they were from an injury or a rub of some sort :/ Either way the two main mini registries probably would not register her as colored if you sent those pictures in with papers. My mare has two fist sized paint spots on her belly (true paint, pink skin etc) and they consider her solid.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I didn't figure that the tail or the mealing would make a difference, but figured I'd add it anyways. I'll probably just assume she's solid then.

One more question. She's in foal to her sire (horrible, but nothing I can do about it x.x) and is due soon. Do you guys think theres any chance that her foal might be colored? Her sire has thrown one colored foal and three solids (one chestnut, two brown) and her mother (the baby's granddam) has thrown all colored except for Sour (which made me wonder inthe first place about those white spots) what do you think the chances are? not at all, or...?

I decided to schedual a chiropractic evaluation for her on the 25th, just to be on the safe side- since now that I think about it, that misbehaving on the lunge line could definately be from pain, and since she's about to foal, I'd hate for her to be in any unnecessary discomfort.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What color is the sire? Is he himself colored?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

the sire is a resistered brown. He does have one of those weird white markings though...let me see if I can get some pictures up of him.

here we go. Right over his eyebrow xD









heres a full body shot of him...sorta xD pardon how wet he is, he'd just had a bath/leg treatment (he pulled a tendon last month). He's old, fat, and still has winter fluff- but under all of that is a gorgeous stallion. He competed actively in Halter and Driving before retiring ^^


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think it might just be a crap shoot on whether the foal will be colored or not. Part of it depends on the parent's zygosity for color but the other part is just luck.

As for the white on her spine, my first thought was scars from an old injury as well but since you said they were present at birth, I bet they are just how she is exhibiting her pinto pattern. Their placement and uniformity does strike me as very odd, but some pintos do have very strange coloring .


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> They are big enough for her to be considered coloured. However, being along her spine like that, with no other while present, I would wonder if they weren't from old injuries to be honest. How long have you had her?


I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

As the OP has said that they were there at birth, it is just unusual placement for her markings. As smrobs said, it wouldn't be the first time a pinto has had weird markings.

If you could, Endiku, could you tell us what colour the skin is under the white spots? I know she is a fuzzball, so it is probably hard lol.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

well it took a bit of work but I got to the skin on three out of the four (or five if you count the leg) spots xD the skin was pinkish. That generally means that the hair is white because of pigment, and not injury- right? The leg spot has skin thats more of a greyish shade though.

I'm not going to lie. I would LOVE a chestnut paint, although the chances of that are slim xD any color will be great though. I'm sure that either way, the foal will be lovely.


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

My TB has these exact markings in the same place, they're pressure marks from an ill fitting saddle!

Maybe she was injured while still in her momma?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Well I can guarentee you that the white marks are not from an ill fitting saddle in her case- as she's never even worn a sweat sheet or blanket before, much less carried a saddle xD

Its possible that she was injured while unborn I guess....but we'll never know on that one xD


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

If the skin is pink, then the white was meant to be there


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

Yeup! Pink skin, means white hair. Looks like you got yourself pain


----------

